# NE Ohio 2-27-08



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Here are some pics of yesterday's mess. Got a foot or more of snow and 2 foot drifts or more!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

*here are a couple more*

....................


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

great pics love them


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

That looks so light and fluffy. You could use a back pack blower for sidewalks. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

see and u were complaing about no snow and nobody believed me so maybe ull have better luck


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks guys!!!!! Yeah it was about a foot of lake effect, which is usually light and fluffy. I have used my backpack on a couple little 4 inch storms, I shoulda tried it, lol.

Kevin, this month has been very good for snow. January wasnt too bad either.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;530759 said:


> Thanks guys!!!!! Yeah it was about a foot of lake effect, which is usually light and fluffy. I have used my backpack on a couple little 4 inch storms, I shoulda tried it, lol.
> 
> Kevin, this month has been very good for snow. January wasnt too bad either.


the storms usally come once a week or so maybe everyother. gives me time to fix anything i should break during the storm


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Seems like the storms have been rolling on tuesdays and fridays. That is fine though. Gives a few days to rest and get everything fixed and cleaned up before the next batch


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

we have to dig lanes in the back yard cause the dog is too small i hate the dog by the way.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Kevin, that is why I will never own a small dog, lol. I dont want to shovel my yard so it can take a dump, LOL


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great pics looks like winter is finally paying off for someone payup


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

scitown;530637 said:


> That looks so light and fluffy. You could use a back pack blower for sidewalks. Thanks for the pics!


I agree, must have been a fun time. Are you running out of room there in Ohio??


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Not too much. Been pushing the piles back pretty hard when I plow. We usually get a bunch of snow, then a week of warm weather to melt it all. That 14 inches fell tuesday night and early wednesday morning. The next round isnt supposed to be that bad so its not gonna be an issue. Then the temps are gonna jump and it will all melt away:crying:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;530900 said:


> Not too much. Been pushing the piles back pretty hard when I plow. We usually get a bunch of snow, then a week of warm weather to melt it all. That 14 inches fell tuesday night and early wednesday morning. The next round isnt supposed to be that bad so its not gonna be an issue. Then the temps are gonna jump and it will all melt away:crying:


better that it melt now and not wait till spring. and ya i hate little dogs so anoyying i cant even like sit down upstairs with out her trying to like come by me i am like go away


----------

